# Alte revision komplett wiederherstellen



## peez (14. Okt 2010)

Aah!
Wenn man Ordner in Eclipse kopiert, scheinen auch die versteckten .svn Ordner mitkopiert zu werden.

Das habe ich nicht gewusst, einen Ordner (mit vielen Unterverzeichnissen) kopiert und dort einige Änderungen vorgenommen.

Jetzt ist im SVN irgendwie auch der ursprüngliche Ordner geändert, von dem ich die Dateien kopiert habe...
Wie kann ich denn das komplette Projekt wieder auf eine alte Revision wiederherstellen? Im Subversion Book gibts ja die Info, dass man "reverse mergen" soll... Das funktioniert auch super mit einzelnen Dateien aber mit knapp 100 isses ziemlich nervig  - außerdem weiß ich da auch nicht was ich mit zur Revision neu hinzugekommenen Ordnern machen soll...

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, neu auszuchecken, die Dateien im ausgecheckten Verzeichnis zu löschen.
Danach in ein anderes Verzeichnis exportieren (also ohne .svn Ordner) und ins vorher ausgecheckte Verezchnis reinkopieren... 
Könnte das klappen?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Okt 2010)

Replace With -> Another Version, dann einchecken.


----------



## Marcinek (14. Okt 2010)

ein update stellt die gelöschten daten wieder her

ein revert macht änderungen rückgänig.


----------



## peez (14. Okt 2010)

Ne... Ich habe schon vier bis fünf mal committed. Ich will mit einer kompletten Verzeichnisstruktur komplett auf eine ältere Revision zurück. Revert macht ja nur die lokalen Änderungen im Gegensatz zur zuletzt ausgecheckten Revision rückgängig.

@Wildcard - nach dem Replace with (du meinst schon das direkt im Eclipse Context-Menü?) kann ich nicht committen weil svn sagt, es ist alles aktuell. Nur Update funktioniert in dem Moment.

Für diejenigen die es interessiert, habe gerade die Lösung gefunden:

1. Betroffenes Verzeichnis aus gewünschter Revision innerhalb des SVN in ein temporäres Verzeichnis zwischenspeichern. Da SVN nur Referenzen kopiert, braucht das kaum zusätzlichen Speicherplatz selbst wenn das Projekt groß ist.

2. Gewünschtes Verzeichnis in der HEAD-Revision löschen

3. Das vorher zwischengespeicherte Verzeichnis wieder an den ursprünglichen Ort kopieren.

Fertig


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2010)

> @Wildcard - nach dem Replace with (du meinst schon das direkt im Eclipse Context-Menü?) kann ich nicht committen weil svn sagt, es ist alles aktuell. Nur Update funktioniert in dem Moment.


Du darst nicht auf eine andere Revision switchen, nur den Inhalt ersetzen und dann neu mit Trunk oder deinem Zielbranch synchronisieren. Du kannst auch Compare With -> Another Revision verwenden, dann öffnet sich die synchronize View und du überschreibst alle outgoing changes. Danach einfach committen.
Der Weg den du gegangen bist ist nicht gerade der bevorzugte...


----------

